# TRACK CLEANER



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Item number:
220643491423
Has anyone had experience with one of these? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NMS-ULTIMATE-TR...4aa362067a
Item number: 220643491423
Item number: 220643491423


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

A few months ago, this item came up for discussion. One of the guys out here ordered one and said he'd get back with a report. I haven't heard anything from him recently. The wheels are a hard abrasive rubber, a la the Bright Boy the HO scale guys use. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like another wanna be. Later RJD


----------



## rtcurtis (Feb 12, 2009)

I have one and I don't think it works very well. I got a Trackman 2000 and it works much better.
Rick


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

One of my customers brought one a while back on eBay and guess what it does not do the job. 

Your best bet go to home depot buy a drywall sanding pole and put a Scotch-Brite Cleaning Pad on it and you have a great track cleaning tool.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Or if you can find one of the LGB 5005 track cleaning gadgets you can put your drywall screen there, hide it under a car and polish as you run.


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I've got one. I'm also the one who said I'd get back! 
Just have not had the chance to get my unit installed and/or tested. 
Need to locate my instructions so I can do my installation. And decide 
what car I want to install under.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

The best track cleaning substance is just plain old kerosene and a clean rag.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys, isn't this thread asking an opinion on a specific rail car? 

Not someone asking all the possibilities of cleaning track? 

Besides, this car has the potential to overcome shortcomings in both alternative suggestions already made: A long flat block does not do well through turnouts, often the closure rails and/or the frog are at different levels, and the block being so large, misses them. 

Also, on kerosene? It does not remove oxidation, and of course if you were "polishing" the rail by hand it would take forever to remove oxidation, if at all. 

Greg


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 29 Aug 2010 09:27 AM 
Guys, isn't this thread asking an opinion on a specific rail car? 

Not someone asking all the possibilities of cleaning track? 


Also, on kerosene? It does not remove oxidation, and of course if you were "polishing" the rail by hand it would take forever to remove oxidation, if at all. 

Greg 
People are always looking for the 'silver bullet'. There isn't any. Once the rails are 'polished' as you say, if you wipe them off with kerosene it prevents further oxidation in addition to cleaning off the dirt and grime. It's an old solution to an old problem that has been around since electric trains were invented. Someone is always trying to promote a hitech chemical or abrasive solution to this problem in all gauges with rail cleaning cars of all sizes and types and chemicals of every kind. Simple kerosene is and has always been the easiest and best solution. If your rails do become oxidized then of course you will have to apply an abrasive. For gauge one the easiest is the very fine grain sponge based sanding blocks you get at Home Depot or Lowes. This question continually comes up on here touting new exotic devices and chemicals. But the tried and true always work best. Good luck.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, concur with everything you said. A thin coating of oil (which kerosene leaves behind) is a time-proven barrier to oxidation. In Z scale, the use of "Wahl clipper oil" which cleans and leaves behind a thin film similar to kerosene, is common. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I never considered kerosene. I'll have to try it soon.


----------

